# Posting Preference



## shado_wolf (22 Nov 2002)

Hello all,

I am sorry if this has come up before but I am curious and in a bit of a rush.

Is it possible to apply to be assigned to a particular battalion or regiment within the army?

I am married and my wife does not like the idea of my being stationed on the east coast when all her family is here in Edmonton.  Is it possible to join with the PPCLI in Edmonton specifically?

Thanks for your time and responses.


----------



## Dacier (22 Nov 2002)

Right now the PPCLI is hiring, they offered me a job last Friday.  The other two battilions I was told are not taking people just yet.  Besides, you have to speak french for one of them.  

If you apply now, and when they offer you a job and its not from the PPCLI, just say no and wait for one from the PPCLI.  Realy the only way I can think of to get exactly what you want.  Though, turning down job offers might look poorly if they record them.


----------



## benway (2 Feb 2005)

My spouse is thinking about joining the forces and I am currently doing my QL3, I was wondering if anyone knows what the military policy is concerning couples in the military.  If any of you have spouses in the military could you give me information on what it has been like, have you been posted to the same base?  Any information would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 9nr Domestic (2 Feb 2005)

The military will try to post spouses together, but sometimes it does not happen. It helps a lot if you wear the same uniform.


----------



## kincanucks (2 Feb 2005)

All effort is made to keep service couples together but the needs of the service do take priority.   One thing to help your cause is if she joins a support trade and therefore she can be pretty well posted anywhere you can be.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Feb 2005)

When you are both in the lower ranks it is usually not a problem.  Depending on what Trades you get into will become a factor later.  If you are both in the Cbt Arms there is a good chance you could both serve together on the same Base up until the time you reach the ranks of Snr NCO's, then you may find that one of you will be posted to a School or RSS  or other posting on another Base.  The higher you raise in rank in any trade, the less positions there will be on that Base.

If one or both of you are in one of the Support Trades, there is usually no problem either, until you raise higher in ranks.  Support Trades can usually get posted to any CF establishment in or outside of Canada.  Cbt Arms Trades are limited to Bases or Units with Cbt Arms Trades; ie Petawawa, Edmonton, Valcartier, Gagetown or if you are a Snr NCO you may get a posting to a Reserve Unit.  

You may find that after ten years or so, when one or both of you reach a higher rank, that you will run into a problem of being posted to the same geographic location and one of you may have to make the decision to 'retire' (perhaps only temporarily) or switch to the Reserves.  There usually are a few options.

GW


----------



## Pte_Michaud (1 Nov 2005)

Ok my bf is in NB and im stuck here in Ont.
Im a pte level 2 and hes a Cpl level 1 hes an FCS Tech and im a Vechile Tech is there ne way that we can be posted together we lived together when he was here and than whyen he got posted to gagetown i started BMQ.
so is there ne way we can get posted together.....


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

Are you on Crse as a Vehicle Tech or are you already qualified?

If you are still on course, you can choose Gagetown as a posting preference and hopefully get posted there when you graduate.

If you are already on your first posting to Borden as a qualified Vehicle Tech, you may have to wait a bit longer, but you can tell your bosses and the Career Manager that your first (You get three choices.) posting preference is Gagetown.  You may get posted there within a year or two, if you are lucky.


----------



## spud (1 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When you are both in the lower ranks it is usually not a problem.   Depending on what Trades you get into will become a factor later



Ok so if there are any Comm Rsch types listening (or anyone else who wishes to comment) my wife soon finishes BMQ, her trade is Comm Rsch. Her element is Army. I will be entering in the new year but will be changing my trade preferences to Traffic Tech/RMS Clerk/Supply. Chances of being posted together?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

spud said:
			
		

> I will be entering in the new year but will be changing my trade preferences to Traffic Tech/RMS Clerk/Supply. Chances of being posted together?


You have a good chance of being posted to the same "Geographic" location as her.   If she is in the Ottawa area, you may land up at one of the other 'sites' in Ottawa that would employ one of those three trades.   The only problem you will face, is later in your Careers, when you attain higher rank or require a posting to acquire a higher rank, you may find that her choices of postings are limited due to her Trade, while yours may take you anywhere in the world.   Then again, you may live in Ottawa for your whole career, via "No-Cost" Postings within the Units found in the NCR.


----------



## spud (1 Nov 2005)

George,

Thank you for the reply. It wouldn't bother me to spend my career surrounding the puzzle palace, I'm getting back in for the babes and tunes anyway. 

Actually I'm getting back in because I prefer to associate with those who will watch my back, not trample on it. Plus I really miss sliders (sorry, Navy term) on a Friday afternoon too!

For my own giggles, what are the other sites close to Ottawa?

potato


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

NDHQ is actually spread all over town; from NDHQ 'proper' (Downtown), out at Startop, in Gatineau, and numerous other Government Buildings in and around town.  There is Shirley's Bay and Lietrum for Comms Research types.  There is Uplands, still.  The Recruiting Center.  The various Reserve Units.  All would employ RMS clerks.


----------



## Pte_Michaud (1 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you on Crse as a Vehicle Tech or are you already qualified?
> 
> If you are still on course, you can choose Gagetown as a posting preference and hopefully get posted there when you graduate.
> 
> If you are already on your first posting to Borden as a qualified Vehicle Tech, you may have to wait a bit longer, but you can tell your bosses and the Career Manager that your first (You get three choices.) posting preference is Gagetown.   You may get posted there within a year or two, if you are lucky.



well right now im just qulified solider im going to be a  qualified tech in a month or so so should i put it in now like i hate the base im at its sooo Uhh i dont know lol i just dont like it so i was hoping i could get postd there but is it a base that will support Vech.....(gagetown) cause the base im at now is were the school is for Vech!


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2005)

As a Vehicle Tech, you can get posted to any of the major Bases in Canada.  All the same places your BF can.  

I would imagine one of your instructors will be able to let you in on where or how the people on Crse will be posted.  I don't think you will be in Borden after Christmas....  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (1 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> NDHQ is actually spread all over town; from NDHQ 'proper' (Downtown), out at Startop, in Gatineau, and numerous other Government Buildings in and around town.   There is Shirley's Bay and Lietrum for Comms Research types.   There is Uplands, still.   The Recruiting Center.   The various Reserve Units.   All would employ RMS clerks.



Also CFEWC in Kanata


----------



## Pte_Michaud (1 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As a Vehicle Tech, you can get posted to any of the major Bases in Canada.   All the same places your BF can.
> 
> I would imagine one of your instructors will be able to let you in on where or how the people on Crse will be posted.   I don't think you will be in Borden after Christmas....   ;D


lol this base is sooo ghetto!!lol people here think they are so much better than us french people like i speak english just as well as french you wouldnt even be able to tell that i speak french untill i started speaking it! Im not saying all the people on this base are like that but you get your bad apples i just cant wait to be posted somewhere else!


----------



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2005)

Pte_Michaud said:
			
		

> lol this base is sooo ghetto!!lol people here think they are so much better than us french people like i speak english just as well as french you wouldnt even be able to tell that i speak french untill i started speaking it! Im not saying all the people on this base are like that but you get your bad apples i just cant wait to be posted somewhere else!


Well, you wouldn't know that I spoke English, until I started speaking either.    ;D


----------



## spud (2 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> NDHQ is actually spread all over town; from NDHQ 'proper' (Downtown), out at Startop, in Gatineau, and numerous other Government Buildings in and around town.  There is Shirley's Bay and Lietrum for Comms Research types.  There is Uplands, still.  The Recruiting Center.  The various Reserve Units.  All would employ RMS clerks.



Thank you again George. 


potato


----------



## Pte_Michaud (2 Nov 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well, you wouldn't know that I spoke English, until I started speaking either.     ;D


lol now are you being a smart ass or you being serious! lol haha id say that ur trying to be a smart ass! lol hey but its ok cause i work with a tonnes of them so im use to it! ;D


----------



## annemarielyman (3 Nov 2005)

In the interest of keeping my spouse and myself together as much as possible...does anyone know the possibilities of completing QL4's (TFC TECH) in Petawawa?


----------



## Jgaetz (10 Nov 2016)

Hello, I had a quick question about being posted.

I am currently in the process of getting into the navy,  and was wondering if the fores take into account where your family is located?  I am more than happy to go east or west coast but my whole family lives on the west on the island and It would make things alot easier to be posted there.

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (10 Nov 2016)

You can indicate if you have a posting preference,

Posting preference
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+posting+preference&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=ACAlWNDmE6qC8QeS_7C4Dg&gws_rd=ssl


----------



## Jgaetz (10 Nov 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## dimsum (10 Nov 2016)

Remember that it's a "preference" though.  The CAF can, and likely will, post you where they need you.


----------



## FSTO (10 Nov 2016)

Jgaetz said:
			
		

> Hello, I had a quick question about being posted.
> 
> I am currently in the process of getting into the navy,  and was wondering if the fores take into account where your family is located?  I am more than happy to go east or west coast but my whole family lives on the west on the island and It would make things alot easier to be posted there.
> 
> Thanks!



Are you joining as a sailor or an officer? Sailors can choose a coast to stay until they are of a more senior rank. But that only happens after the Navy has decided which coast you are going to.


----------



## mariomike (11 Nov 2016)

Jgaetz said:
			
		

> Thank you!



You are welcome. Good luck.  

But, as Dimsum said, "Remember that it's a "preference" though.  The CAF can, and likely will, post you where they need you."


----------



## Jgaetz (12 Nov 2016)

I'm trying to get in as e tech ncm. And I do apologise for posting already asked questions.

Just that alot of the posted info I can find (I read this forum alot). Is fairly dated and I like fin ding more recent info!

But Thanks again for the info!


----------



## SupersonicMax (13 Nov 2016)

Just a bit of an advise.  Every posting is different and it will have its goods and bads.  I find, however, that people finding their posting miserable are those coming into the posting with a negative attitude.  Even if you don't get what you want, keep an open mind and see the positives of your posting.  If you do this, your family will generally follow your lead and you'll have a much better time.  I have been to some real nice places, some other not as nice but I had a great time at every single one of my postings.


----------

